# Five lug front wheel



## Dmartin (Jun 6, 2021)

Does anyone know where to get a five lug front wheel for a 8 n Ford, all I can find is six lug and I really don’t want to change the hubs on both sides to a six lug


----------



## Modeere318 (Apr 15, 2021)

Check this site.
Miller Tire.


----------

